# EET Review Course Spring 2018



## singrasj (May 29, 2018)

For those who are looking for advice on taking the 8-hour portion of the PE, I strongly recommend taking the EET course! I was able to view the lecture videos freely through AdobeConnect.com since I signed up for the Transportation Depth On-Demand course. They also provided a binder covering the topics that are listed in the exam specifications in the NCEES website. I was overwhelmed by the size of the binder, but the materials were manageable as I continued with the provided set schedule. With the On-Demand course, I watched lecture videos and followed along with the binder, every Sunday. Then I spent time studying and doing practice problems on the weekdays. With that habit, I was able to pass 8-hour portion of the PE for spring 2018  all thanks to the EET course!


----------



## 75sam (May 30, 2018)

I agree i took eet on demand breadth and construction depth and passed this spring cycle, and I highly recommend eet.


----------



## KOKOMO777 (May 31, 2018)

singrasj said:


> For those who are looking for advice on taking the 8-hour portion of the PE, I strongly recommend taking the EET course! I was able to view the lecture videos freely through AdobeConnect.com since I signed up for the Transportation Depth On-Demand course. They also provided a binder covering the topics that are listed in the exam specifications in the NCEES website. I was overwhelmed by the size of the binder, but the materials were manageable as I continued with the provided set schedule. With the On-Demand course, I watched lecture videos and followed along with the binder, every Sunday. Then I spent time studying and doing practice problems on the weekdays. With that habit, I was able to pass 8-hour portion of the PE for spring 2018  all thanks to the EET course!


Did the Transportation depth course follow exactly in order with the NCEES syllabus? What other references did you bring to the exam besides the EET binder? How come you didn't sign up for the AM portion of EET?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jun 8, 2018)

singrasj said:


> For those who are looking for advice on taking the 8-hour portion of the PE, I strongly recommend taking the EET course! I was able to view the lecture videos freely through AdobeConnect.com since I signed up for the Transportation Depth On-Demand course. They also provided a binder covering the topics that are listed in the exam specifications in the NCEES website. I was overwhelmed by the size of the binder, but the materials were manageable as I continued with the provided set schedule. With the On-Demand course, I watched lecture videos and followed along with the binder, every Sunday. Then I spent time studying and doing practice problems on the weekdays. With that habit, I was able to pass 8-hour portion of the PE for spring 2018  all thanks to the EET course!


How long did you study during the week? I'm trying to most manageable number of hours to dedicate to M-F study.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jun 9, 2018)

civilrobot said:


> How long did you study during the week? I'm trying to most manageable number of hours to dedicate to M-F study.


Study time will really depend on when you start the course in relation to exam day so that you can get through everything.  Breadth is 45 hours of video and depth is 40 +/- hours each. On top of just watching the videos,  you will also want to spend time doing practice problems and some self-study in your other resources based on those topics. 

Also take into consideration what time you can start studying each day. I'm on the east coast so the construction depth webinars started at 8pm for me and were 3-3.5 hours each.  There were a few classes where the topics were difficult and I couldn't focus due to tiredness kicking in.  I ended up watching the recording the next day, but this is something you should plan for in advance.  This way you don't plan out a tight schedule that gets all screwed up once you miss 1 or 2 days for unforseen circumstances.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jun 9, 2018)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Study time will really depend on when you start the course in relation to exam day so that you can get through everything.  Breadth is 45 hours of video and depth is 40 +/- hours each. On top of just watching the videos,  you will also want to spend time doing practice problems and some self-study in your other resources based on those topics.
> 
> Also take into consideration what time you can start studying each day. I'm on the east coast so the construction depth webinars started at 8pm for me and were 3-3.5 hours each.  There were a few classes where the topics were difficult and I couldn't focus due to tiredness kicking in.  I ended up watching the recording the next day, but this is something you should plan for in advance.  This way you don't plan out a tight schedule that gets all screwed up once you miss 1 or 2 days for unforseen circumstances.


Thank you. I'm on the east coast too. I'm contemplating studying 3 hours a night M-F (8pm - 11pmish) and using the time to practice problems and review the on-demand videos as needed. I would like to designate Sundays as video instruction day to start off the week for covering the designated topic.  Not sure how realistic this is but it's worth a try.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jun 9, 2018)

You may want to try and replicate the depth schedule. Monday watch video,  Tuesday do problems and rewatch specific section's of Mondays video as needed. Wednesday watch new video, Thursday duplicate Tuesday with the topics from Wednesday.  This way you can study each topic as you watch the video.


----------

